# how to use adsl modem with Hathway BB



## pushkalkishore (Sep 6, 2012)

Recently I shifted my home and in the new locality I am unable to get any ADSL 2+ BB provider.
I am having an iBall Baton ADSL2+ router (iB-WRA150N ver 2.0) which has now became obsolate due to unavailability of ADSL 2+ connection.

The only provider available in my locality is HATHWAY BB but they provide cble Modem with a RJ45 output.

So I was wondering,is there a way out to make use of my current iBall modem cum wifi router to use as a wifi hub/LAN-router with the RJ45 input.
Plese help me out of the situation and I can reuse my existing modem and save some money.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2012)

technically you should be able to use your old ADSL+ Router just as a router, setup DHCP on your router and point the gateway address as your modem address. this should work.


----------



## varunsahu (Dec 25, 2012)

RCuber said:


> technically you should be able to use your old ADSL+ Router just as a router, setup DHCP on your router and point the gateway address as your modem address. this should work.



Hey CRuber,

Good evening,


I have configured dlink ADSL 2750U with Hathway but the problem i am facing  is that I  cant  access internet simultaneously on multiple pc as it ask to input the credentials  in each page and the i get a error " user already login. Max concurrent session breached."

Do you have nay idea on this issue.

Thanks in advance.

Varun


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2012)

usually cable broadband isp place a restriction on no. of connections from a single login by binding it to mac address(kinda like fingerprint of lan card) of their router or 1st pc that connects using that login.if you are using their router then no problem but if you try to use your own then there is a function called "mac spoofing" in modem/router using which you can make its mac address anything you want.using this set your dlink mac address same as 1st pc from which you login & after that whenever you login from that pc you will be able to use net on all other connected devices.


----------

